# nämlich vs und zwar



## Darth Nihilus

Hello!

Is there any difference (meaning, nuances) between these two sentences?

- Ich habe mir *nämlich* ein neues Motorrad angeschafft.

- Ich habe mir *zwar* ein neues Motorrad angeschafft.

I'm asking that because I'm trying to understand _nämlich_. In all the german definitions and examples I read, it struck me exactly as "zwar", but when I resort to english translations it muddles up everything.

Thank you all for your attention!


----------



## Gernot Back

_nämlich_ is synonymous to the expression "_*und* zwar_", not to _zwar_ alone!

_Zwar_ can never occur alone. It must either be preceded directly by _und_ (meaning _nämlich_, Engl: _namely, that is_) or it will be followed by _aber_ or _allerdings_ in the next clause after a comma or one of the next sentences to express an restrictive or concessive idea.

http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...ung/Koordination.html#Anchor-Konzessive-23240


----------



## Hutschi

- Ich habe mir *nämlich* ein neues Motorrad angeschafft, und *zwar* ein neues Motorrad.

- Ich habe mir ein Motorrad angeschafft, und *zwar* ein neues Motorrad.
- Es ist kein Schrott, es ist *nämlich* ein neues Motorrad.

"Nämlich" explains or gives the reason why, while "und zwar" specifies details in this context.


----------



## exgerman

Bei _Ich habe mir *zwar* ein neues Motorrad angeschafft _kann auch wohl irgendwo im Zusammenhang ein_ aber _sein, vielleicht nur angedeutet.

_Ich bin sehr sparsam. I__ch habe mir *zwar* ein neues Motorrad angeschafft_.
_Dies ist zwar kein Strafzettel, aber wenn es nach mir ginge, würden Sie 2 bekommen.
Es passt mir zwar nicht, aber ich werde es doch tun.
_


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



exgerman said:


> _Ich bin sehr sparsam. I__ch habe mir *zwar* ein neues Motorrad angeschafft_.



So alleinstehend funktioniert der Satz für mich nicht; es müsste immer (jedenfalls komme ich im Moment auf keine andere Lösung) mit "... aber" weitergehen:
_Ich bin sehr sparsam. Zwar habe ich mir ein neues Motorrad angeschafft, aber auch dabei habe ich sehr darauf geachtet, dass es nicht viel Kraftstoff braucht.
_


----------



## nievedemango

Sowka is absolutely right.

*zwar* .... must always be followed by ... *aber*...

Es regnet *zwar, aber* wir gehen trotzdem spazieren.

*Zwar* habe ich mit Englisch angefangen, *aber* mein Italienisch möchte ich dabei nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## Hutschi

Alternatively there "jedoch" possible instead of "aber", or "nur", I do not think that the list is complete.

Zwar habe ich mit Englisch angefangen, jedoch möchte ich mein Italienisch dabei nicht vernachlässigen. (note the other structure)
Zwar denke ich heute genauso, nur bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich meine Meinung nicht ändern werde.

The important part is that "zwar" requires such kind of clarification or restriction.
Zwar geht er heute hin, doch morgen nicht.

So until now we have "aber", "allerdings", "jedoch", "doch", and "nur".


----------



## nievedemango

_allerdings", "jedoch", "doch", and "nur"_  haben im Zusammenhang mit *zwar* alle die gleiche Bedeutung wie "aber".


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, ungefähr. Sie sind aber nicht unbedingt immer austauschbar. Und es gibt Bedeutungsnuanzen. Das wesentlich Gleichartige ist die Einschränkung und oft das Nennen einer Bedingung. Und die Satzstruktur kann bzw. muss unterschiedlich sein. 

Deshalb habe ich sie als Beispiele genannt. Im Moment fällt mir kein anderes ein.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Thank you for the replies!

Ich habe zwar das Wörtchen _"zwar"_ verstanden, doch es bleibt in Bezug auf "nämlich" noch ein Zweifel: wie wäre es auf Englisch?

Beim oberen Satz "Ich habe mir nämlich ein neues Motorrad angeschafft", könnte man es etwa als *"As a matter of fact, Indeed"* übersetzen? Es ist nunmal so, dass "namely" dabei nicht passen würde. Oder gibts bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## exgerman

_Nämlic_h gives an explanation (better term than my original: the reason) for something. In your example: _Ich kann jetzt durch die ganze Gegend flitzen. Ich habe mir nämlich ein neues Motorrad angeschafft._ _Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer daß ich es doch öfters lasse. "I can zip through the entire region now. The reason is that I bought myself a new motorcycle_. _Granted, gas has become so expensive lately that I often don't do it."_


EDIT: improvement _(explanation_ instead of _reason)_ as a result of Hutschi's post #13.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

exgerman said:


> _Nämlic_h gives the reason for something. In your example: _Ich kann jetzt durch die ganze Gegend flitzen. Ich habe mir nämlich ein neues Motorrad angeschafft._ _Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer daß ich es doch öfters lasse. "I can zip through the entire region now. The reason is that I bought myself a new motorcycle_. _Granted, gas has become so expensive lately that I often don't do it."_



Got it! Thanks a lot exgerman!


----------



## Hutschi

"Reason" is here a large area (I want to say: ein weites Feld).

In Exgerman's Example it is a good translation. Here "The reason is" fits well. (It has another style, however.)

Reason can also mean "this is why I tell you". 
(This is to say/I want to say)

"Nämlich" has mostly both parts: "This is the reason", and "I want to tell you/to explain".


----------



## ABBA Stanza

exgerman said:


> _Nämlic_h gives the reason for something. In your example: _Ich kann jetzt durch die ganze Gegend flitzen. Ich habe mir nämlich ein neues Motorrad angeschafft._ _Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer daß ich es doch öfters lasse._


Hi exgerman, 

You've done it again, by which I mean you've used "zwar" without an "aber"! I know that "granted" and "admittedly" don't require anything like a "but" to follow in English, and maybe a "zugegeben" would work as a German equivalent if an "aber" clause is missing, too. But, as mentioned above, "zwar" (in this context) normally requires an "aber ...". What's your standpoint on this, then?

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

There is no written "aber" necessary if there is a trace of "aber" in the sentence, this means, if you think "aber", usually this is indicated by ellipsis "..."

_Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer daß ich es doch öfters lasse ..._


----------



## exgerman

Hutschi said:


> "Reason" is here a large area (I want to say: ein weites Feld).
> 
> In Exgerman's Example it is a good translation. Here "The reason is" fits well. (It has another style, however.)
> 
> Reason can also mean "this is why I tell you".



You are absolutely right. Nämlich gives an explanation, not just a reason. I'll edit my post accordingly.


----------



## exgerman

ABBA Stanza said:


> Hi exgerman,
> 
> You've done it again, by which I mean you've used "zwar" without an "aber"! I know that "granted" and "admittedly" don't require anything like a "but" to follow in English, and maybe a "zugegeben" would work as a German equivalent if an "aber" clause is missing, too. But, as mentioned above, "zwar" (in this context) normally requires an "aber ...". What's your standpoint on this, then?
> 
> Cheers
> Abba



In my previous post, I lazily left the original poster's _zwar _in the middle of the clause, and Sowka and others rightly felt that it was unidiomatic there without an expressed _aber_. In my expanded example I moved it to the initial position in its clause. In that position it passes without remark even in the absence of an expressed_ aber._


----------



## ablativ

exgerman said:


> _Ich kann jetzt durch die ganze Gegend flitzen. Ich habe mir nämlich ein neues Motorrad angeschafft._ _Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer daß ich es doch öfters lasse. _


Sorry, but I still don't agree that "zwar" is used correctly (idiomatically) in this context. If you replaced the adverb "zwar" by "allerdings", the (last/third) sentence would be perfectly OK. "Zwar" does not fit here.

One more remark: You could say _das Benzin ist zwar neuerdings so teuer, trotzdem lasse ich es (das Fahren)* nicht.

*_


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben also bis jetzt: "aber", "allerdings", "jedoch", "doch", trotzdem, and "nur"._

Examples
__Das Benzin ist zwar neuerdings sehr teuer, trotzdem lasse ich das Fahren nicht.
__Das Benzin ist zwar neuerdings sehr teuer, allerdings ist das für mich kein Grund, __ das Fahren __zu lassen.
__Das Benzin ist zwar neuerdings sehr teuer, nur/allerdings/doch lasse ich __ das Fahren __deshalb noch lange nicht.
__Das Benzin ist zwar neuerdings sehr teuer, _aber_ das ist für mich kein Grund, __ das Fahren __zu lassen.
__Das Benzin ist zwar neuerdings sehr teuer ... Ich bezahle trotzdem._


----------



## nievedemango

ablativ said:


> Sorry, but I still don't agree that "zwar" is used correctly (idiomatically) in this context. If you replaced the adverb "zwar" by "allerdings", the (last/third) sentence would be perfectly OK. "Zwar" does not fit here.
> 
> One more remark: You could say _das Benzin ist zwar neuerdings so teuer, trotzdem lasse ich es (das Fahren)* nicht.
> 
> *_



ablativ, ich bin ganz deiner Meinung!

_Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer daß ich es doch öfters lasse.  _Dieser Satz ist nicht korrekt.

Nach dem "zwar"-Satz kann kein Nebensatz folgen.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

This is a person who is scared of flying and he asks someone else:

Wissen Sie nicht, wie viele Flugzeuge letztes Jahr abgestürzt sind?

Nein, und ich möchte es Lieber nicht wissen.

Und zwar fliege ich übermorgen in die Sonne, nach Kuba, zu einem fantastischen Preis!

I m not sure about the _UND ZWAR_ part.  

What do you think?


----------



## Hutschi

nievedemango said:


> ablativ, ich bin ganz deiner Meinung!
> 
> _Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer, dass ich es doch öfters lasse.  _Dieser Satz ist nicht korrekt.
> 
> Nach dem "zwar"-Satz kann kein Nebensatz folgen.


Ich denke, das ist nicht der Knackpunkt. Es _muss ein "aber" folgen.
Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer, dass ich es doch öfters lasse,
aber ich kann es mir gerade noch ab und zu leisten._


----------



## ablativ

Nicht unbedingt nur ein "aber", es kann auch eine andere adversative (restriktive, konzessive) Konjunktion sein wie _allerdings, dennoch, doch, indessen, gleichwohl, ungeachtet dessen, nichtsdestotrotz ...

_


----------



## ablativ

Oceanboy said:


> Wissen Sie nicht, wie viele Flugzeuge letztes Jahr abgestürzt sind?
> 
> Nein, und ich möchte es Lieber nicht wissen.
> 
> Und zwar fliege ich übermorgen in die Sonne, nach Kuba, zu einem fantastischen Preis!
> 
> I m not sure about the _UND ZWAR_ part.
> 
> What do you think?


Die Antwort auf die Frage, wie viele Flugzeuge abgestürzt sind, könnte so lauten:

_Nein, und ich möchte es auch lieber nicht wissen.

Ich fliege *nämlich *übermorgen in die Sonne, *und zwar *nach Kuba, zu einem fantastischen Preis.
_
Dass er/sie nicht wissen will, wie viele Flugzeuge abgestürzt sind, wird dadurch erklärt, dass er/sie übermorgen selbst fliegen wird, und darauf bezieht sich das "nämlich". Es hätte hier auch ein "denn" am Anfang des Satzes stehen können (_denn ich fliege übermorgen in die Sonne).
_
Das "und zwar" ist eine Einfügung, die zusätzliche Informationen gibt ("Kuba"). Statt "und zwar" hätte hier auch "nämlich" stehen können.

Richtig wäre auch: _Nein, und ich möchte es auch lieber nicht wissen, und zwar deshalb nicht, weil ich übermorgen in die Sonne fliege._


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Nicht unbedingt nur ein "aber", es kann auch eine andere adversative (restriktive, konzessive) Konjunktion sein wie _allerdings, dennoch, doch, indessen, gleichwohl, ungeachtet dessen, nichtsdestotrotz ..._


__
Genau. "Aber" war für mich das Symbol dafür.
Jedenfalls ist "_Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer, dass ich es doch öfters lasse."_ in dieser Form falsch, aber nicht wegen des Nebensatzes, sondern wegen des fehlenden Abschlusses.

Eine Frage, die ich nicht beantworten kann, ist:
Wäre korrekt:
"_Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer, dass ich es doch öfters lasse. Aber diesmal fahre ich trotzdem."
(Also in Form zweier Sätze, die durch Punkt statt durch Komma verbunden sind.)_


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Wäre korrekt:
> "_Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer, dass ich es doch öfters lasse. Aber diesmal fahre ich trotzdem."
> (Also in Form zweier Sätze, die durch Punkt statt durch Komma verbunden sind.)_


Ungeachtet des Trends in der geschriebenen deutschen Sprache, Sätze immer kürzer werden zu lassen, so dass nicht, wie früher in der Schule gelernt, zu einem vollständigen Satz zumindest Subjekt und Prädikat vorhanden sein müssen, denke ich doch, dass die Verbindung im Beispiel durch Punkt statt Komma nicht richtig, mindestens aber schlechter Stil ist.

Der Satzteil _dass ich es doch öfters lasse _bezieht sich nur auf _so teuer_, nicht aber auf die Aussage des mit dem Adverb _zwar _eingeleiteten Gesamtsatzes, zu dem zwingend ein "aber" o.Ä. gehört, damit er (der Satz) vollständig wird. Dieser wird erst durch das Hinzufügen von  _aber diesmal fahre ich trotzdem _komplett. Es gibt also keinen einsehbaren Grund, aus einem geschlossenen, vollständigen Satz zwei unvollständige zu machen, wobei zumindest der erste Satz unvollständig wäre. _Aber diesmal fahre ich trotzdem _wäre zwar ein gültiger grammatischer Satz, wenn er nicht zwingend zum ersten Teil dazugehörte.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Das sehe ich auch so. Man sollte es mit Komma schreiben.

Nach "zwar ..." kann ein Nebensatz stehen, aber es muss ein Abschluss, zum Beispiel mit "aber" erfolgen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wäre korrekt:
> "_Zwar ist das Benzin neuerdings so teuer, dass ich es doch öfters lasse. Aber diesmal fahre ich trotzdem."
> (Also in Form zweier Sätze, die durch Punkt statt durch Komma verbunden sind.)_


Nein, das wäre falsch, wie man an der Extraktion der Kernsätze leicht sieht:

_Zwar ist das Benzin teuer. Aber ich fahre trotzdem.
Das Benzin ist zwar teuer. Ich fahre aber trotzdem._

Das ergibt überhaupt nur Sinn, wenn man es in einem Satz schreibt. Der _zwar-_Satz erfordert einfach einen zweiten Teil.


----------

